# How to Gracefully Leave Company



## guitarjamman (Mar 7, 2012)

Got a new job offer, a great new opportunity to begin working in the engineering field I want to take focus my career in. I am currently working at a local civil engineering firm that focuses on waterline/water treatment engineering. I have learnt a ton of material and made some great friends while doing it too (have been here for 2 years). I want to get into the land development side of civil engineering before I become "stuck" in this current line of work and this opportunity is going to open those doors. Seems all is well on surface but I am a man with feelings damn it!

In my current company, I am the only employee (out of 10 total) who knows how to do half the work this company depends on. No one else here knows CAD well enough to be useful in it. I perform all the field surveying work, no one else has any clue how to even begin when they get to the job site. My current boss has been extremely grateful and took me back after I bailed ship early on in my career. I was working, had an opportunity to work in construction management with great pay, took it and left him high and dry, didn't work out and came crawling back.

Not to toot my own horn but if I leave, this company is going to be in the dumper. Not my problem, I know, I know.........How is it possible to separate my emotions from my future enough to stand strong and tell him I am going to accept an opportunity elsewhere?

I have made up my mind and will not accept a counter-offer to stay (I feel like that will be offered when discussing). For the sake of my career, I need to get out and once my decision has been brought up, I would not want to work day in and day out knowing there may be some animosity between us.

I guess I am looking for some words of advice from anyone who has gone through this before.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 7, 2012)

It's always hard to leave a place that you enjoy working. I don't know that I have any words of wisdom, but I don't see a need to do anything but provide a professional 2 week notice via a resignation letter. Depending on your relationship with your boss you might explain your motives a little, but I don't think you really need to do that. I would think about giving them your contact information (if your new employer approves) allowing them to contact you for a period of say 4-6 weeks after you leave for any project specific questions that they may have, if that is something you would like to do.

I do have to ask if your new employer is going to require a drug test prior to beginning your job? If so, maybe wait until you've passed that before turning in your resignation...


----------



## Peele1 (Mar 7, 2012)

Your official letter can be short; If you can, turn in 4 weeks or 30 days notice.

Verbally:

Volunteer to have a knowledge transfer session. Pack up your materials and organize them, and show the boss or someone your filing system. Copy files to a Disc or file share or something and make a copy. Provide your contact info to them for after you leave. Be nice.

Express empathy;Respectfully state that you feel that this move is the best for you (and your family).

Appreciate the opportunities and learning that they provided to you.

Good luck.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 8, 2012)

Take a dump on the boss's desk, take a swig from a bottle of tequila, yell, "Viva la revolucione!" and leave.

If you're feeling real froggy, shoot a couple of holes in the roof with a .44 revolver.

They'll sing songs about you.


----------



## TrussGuy85 (Mar 8, 2012)

Capt Worley PE never fails to provide some much needed humor!


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 8, 2012)

When taking advice from the Captain, it's always important to ask yourself:

"Is it more important to be liked ...or to be legendary?"

Of course the answer to that is pretty simple.

But given that you like your present firm, instead of blanket-ruling out any counter-offer (poor negotiation), I suggest you actually do put a number on what it would take to make you stay (good negotiation skills). Seriously, are you saying you wouldn't stick around for $1M? How about $500k? How about double your present salary? Never say no; always say "Yes, and here is what I require in return." You might end up vice-president of the new land development division and wouldn't that be cool?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 8, 2012)

Wolverine said:


> They might make you vice-president of the new land development division and wouldn't that be cool?


Not as cool as being a legend!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 8, 2012)

I've always been of the opinion not to accept a counter offer, because they know at any minute you've got 1 foot out the door.

Balancing notice time with covering your ass is tricky. We're well educated, licensed, experienced professionals, and it will take a lot longer than 2 weeks to replace us and integrate someone new into the mix. At the same time, they may say: Thank you for your contributions, we wish you well, here's a box, and be off the premises by 5 PM.

This is especially true if you are leaving to take a few bucks more from the guy down the street. If it's relocating due to a spouse's move, going back to school, leaving because you are going to stay at home and watch the kids, etc. it's a little different.

I left two positions due to relocations, and they knew months in advance and did something nice for me my last day or so.

After one of those relocations, I left a place that bait and switched me and was totally an unethical firm. I went into see the boss at 3 PM and was in my car by 3:15.

A lot depends on the circumstances. How have they treated others who left before you?


----------



## guitarjamman (Mar 8, 2012)

Previous employees who have left have been treated as would be expected. Gave their two weeks, wrapped up their work and passed it on to others and said their good-byes on their last scheduled day; I would expect no different. Luckily a lot of my projects are in the lull before the spring build season which makes it easier for everyone.

I agree with VTEnviro as well regarding counter offers. Telling a boss that you are going to accept another position elsewhere leaves a bad taste. The animosity may arise afterwards, the boss now knows I am/have looking and interviewing (maybe not though, it could go completely opposite...Not a chance I am willing to take with my career). Once the paper has been crumpled, it can't ever lay perfectly flat again.

Regarding my situation and knowing the company profile; the boss is in no position to match my salary at the new company or be able to compete with the future earning potentials. The work he generates and all the dead weight attached to the company keeps salaries low, not the case with where I am going.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 8, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 8, 2012)

> I agree with VTEnviro as well regarding counter offers. Telling a boss that you are going to accept another position elsewhere leaves a bad taste. The animosity may arise afterwards, the boss now knows I am/have looking and interviewing (maybe not though, it could go completely opposite...Not a chance I am willing to take with my career). Once the paper has been crumpled, it can't ever lay perfectly flat again.


If things dry up and a round of layoffs come along, the malcontent is going to be pretty high on the list of expendable folks.

Give the appropriate notice but be ready to be let go on the spot, write a short and simple resignation letter, don't air your dirty laundry, and just go on about your career. You never know who you will be working with/for/supervising and the 30 seconds of satisfaction from ripping into someone isn't worth the long term impact. They may need to be a reference one day.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 8, 2012)

^BOOOOORRRRIIINNNNGGGG.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 8, 2012)

Maybe something like this:


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 8, 2012)

guitarjamman said:


> Regarding my situation and knowing the company profile; the boss is in no position to match my salary at the new company or be able to compete with the future earning potentials. The work he generates and all the dead weight attached to the company keeps salaries low, not the case with where I am going.


Yes, it seems that despite my well-intended but futile lecture on negotiation skills, your answer is indeed pretty simple:


----------



## pbrme (Mar 8, 2012)

Here's what you do. Go out and get yourself a second hand suit (good fitting) and brief case. Head to vegas for the weekend, and stay out late both nights, don't shower, and sleep in the suit. After you've built up a stank of casino smoke, booze and strip clubs head home. Sleep again in suit. Get up, pull out shirt a little, unbutton cuffs etc but not like a bum, and head into work. With confidence high from a weekend of debauchery, ask your boss to have a chat. Explain a trip to vegas, were you met (insert cool new company boss here) at the craps table, had a few drinks, talked about work / business / clients / cashflow etc. and apparently you impressed him the hell out of him. He pulled you around Vegas like you were his long lost son, fancy restaurants, high dollar scotch, gentleman's clubs this guy was out to impress. You took pills and woke up in his jk. After a few nights on the town and some long purposeful discussions on business strategies, he handed you his card and made you an offer. You called bull$h1t, so he called his CEO back home at night and you guys confirmed that an interview was mute as the boss got where he's at by knowing people, and seconded his offer by adding a signing bonus and relocation expenses. A hand shake later you both celebrated. At minimum you felt you couldn't let down the company which invested so much into you at the drop of a hat, so your giving a notice. What ever time seems fair, as your new company will be very flexible. However this is an opportunity of a lifetime and fits with your career path and objectives for personal growth.

Your boss will think your crazy, adventurous and highly sought after in something he'd never seen or had a chance to... and will appreciate your coolness points. You might even get a "If it doesn't work out, you always have a place in the nest..."


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 9, 2012)

pbrme said:


> Here's what you do. Go out and get yourself a second hand suit (good fitting) and brief case. Head to vegas for the weekend, and stay out late both nights, don't shower, and sleep in the suit. After you've built up a stank of casino smoke, booze and strip clubs head home. Sleep again in suit. Get up, pull out shirt a little, unbutton cuffs etc but not like a bum, and head into work. With confidence high from a weekend of debauchery, ask your boss to have a chat. Explain a trip to vegas, were you met (insert cool new company boss here) at the craps table, had a few drinks, talked about work / business / clients / cashflow etc. and apparently you impressed him the hell out of him. He pulled you around Vegas like you were his long lost son, fancy restaurants, high dollar scotch, gentleman's clubs this guy was out to impress. You took pills and woke up in his jk. After a few nights on the town and some long purposeful discussions on business strategies, he handed you his card and made you an offer. You called bull$h1t, so he called his CEO back home at night and you guys confirmed that an interview was mute as the boss got where he's at by knowing people, and seconded his offer by adding a signing bonus and relocation expenses. A hand shake later you both celebrated. At minimum you felt you couldn't let down the company which invested so much into you at the drop of a hat, so your giving a notice. What ever time seems fair, as your new company will be very flexible. However this is an opportunity of a lifetime and fits with your career path and objectives for personal growth.
> 
> Your boss will think your crazy, adventurous and highly sought after in something he'd never seen or had a chance to... and will appreciate your coolness points. You might even get a "If it doesn't work out, you always have a place in the nest..."


Rent a Ferrari to drive up and off in, too.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 9, 2012)

pbrme said:


> Here's what you do. Go out and get yourself a second hand suit (good fitting) and brief case. Head to vegas for the weekend, and stay out late both nights, don't shower, and sleep in the suit. After you've built up a stank of casino smoke, booze and strip clubs head home. Sleep again in suit. Get up, pull out shirt a little, unbutton cuffs etc but not like a bum, and head into work. With confidence high from a weekend of debauchery, ask your boss to have a chat. Explain a trip to vegas, were you met (insert cool new company boss here) at the craps table, had a few drinks, talked about work / business / clients / cashflow etc. and apparently you impressed him the hell out of him. He pulled you around Vegas like you were his long lost son, fancy restaurants, high dollar scotch, gentleman's clubs this guy was out to impress. You took pills and woke up in his jk. After a few nights on the town and some long purposeful discussions on business strategies, he handed you his card and made you an offer. You called bull$h1t, so he called his CEO back home at night and you guys confirmed that an interview was mute as the boss got where he's at by knowing people, and seconded his offer by adding a signing bonus and relocation expenses. A hand shake later you both celebrated. At minimum you felt you couldn't let down the company which invested so much into you at the drop of a hat, so your giving a notice. What ever time seems fair, as your new company will be very flexible. However this is an opportunity of a lifetime and fits with your career path and objectives for personal growth.
> 
> Your boss will think your crazy, adventurous and highly sought after in something he'd never seen or had a chance to... and will appreciate your coolness points. You might even get a "If it doesn't work out, you always have a place in the nest..."


You forgot the slightly bloodshot and eyes well crafted not too long/not too short 5 o'clock shadow.


----------



## csb (Mar 11, 2012)

EVERYBODY IS REPLACEABLE.

No one else was saying it, so I had to do it. While it is good to let your boss know you're leaving so they can adjust, no one's leaving will ever crumple a company.


----------



## pbrme (Mar 12, 2012)

csb said:


> EVERYBODY IS REPLACEABLE.
> 
> No one else was saying it, so I had to do it. While it is good to let your boss know you're leaving so they can adjust, no one's leaving will ever crumple a company.


:true: not an engineers anyway. Unless your the owner of a sole proprietorship and you get divorced.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 12, 2012)

If / when I leave, my department will be &amp;*(%ed. No lie. No, I'm not that big of a bad ass. It's just that I am leading numerous high-profile activities. That's what happens when, in a company, everyone is stretched paper thin.


----------



## wongdaisiu (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes, nobody is replaceable. However, with you leaving, how big of a crater will you leave behind? Personally, I'm hoping to leave them 6 months to one year behind where they are scrambling to find out where to place my workload. I'm also hoping by the time I leave, I will be working on several big projects halfway and they will need to see when to fit in knowledge transfer sessions with multiple engineers.

I'm not angry.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 22, 2012)

wongdaisiu said:


> However, with you leaving, how big of a crater will you leave behind?


Nuke it to glass, tie fatback to your feet, and go skating.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 22, 2012)

Go out to a sleazy strip club (the kind where you can get a happy ending for enough money) with your boss and a VP, one last night out before moving on. Get them real liquored up, and when they start fooling around with the working gals, or better yet each other, discreetly take a few pics from your phone.

The next day, while they are getting through the morning hungover and piecing together what happened that night, Show 'em a few pics of how much fun you had.

Severance package problem solved!


----------



## wongdaisiu (Mar 23, 2012)

Sorry...meant to say, everybody is replaceable.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 26, 2012)

Will there be ramen noodles with the high dollar scotch?


----------

